# WOW,War Kalssen PVP



## Blackzora (12. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

Ist War besser im PVP wie WOW mehr BG und so, oder ist es auch so öde wie wow ich habe schon lange kein bock mehr auf pve und pvp kannst wow in die tonne kicken^^.
Sind die klassen im gleichgewicht im pvp oder sind da viele oberpowert ? 
Haben die Nahkämpfer auch die arschkarte gezogen im pvp wie WOW weil z.b ein krieger ohne heilung kann nichts gruß machen hein hexer FERN DD kann ales umaheun ohne heiler im Rücken oder sind die Nah/FERN kampf kalssen auch im pvp ausgeklichen ?

Ich habe gehört War baut die Städe weiter am anfang soll die hauptstadt kelin und dreckick sein und um so mehr erfolge die fraktion hat werd die stadt weitergebaut soll so schnell gehnwie in echt zeit also wenn die Goblins sehr gut sind im pvp pve und dann habe ich gehört das halt die stadt gebaut wird ist das so ?


----------



## Vaedryn (12. September 2008)

Kannst den ganzen Scheiß nochmal so schreiben das man Verstehen kann was Du willst ? Für mich ist das nur Buchstaben Salat


----------



## RaVEaeL (12. September 2008)

Keine Ahnung was du uns mit diesem Threat sagen willst..?!


----------



## KennyKiller (12. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ich mag sehr gerne PVP massenschlachten ich komme von Cs und so habe das Jahre lang gezockt und jetzt seit 4 Jahren ichtm ehr wegen WOW aber War ist mir lieber denke ich liebe PVP^^
> Aber sind die Klassen in Balance ? bei war schon ?
> ...


?deutsch lernen?


----------



## smiLLe (12. September 2008)

german pls !


----------



## KenosDark (12. September 2008)

Das sich die Städte und Fraktionen weiter entwickeln wenn sich eine Seite gut schlägt?


----------



## Trekkie (12. September 2008)

Hi Blackzora,

bevor du irgendws schreibst solltest dir ruhig mal ein paar Minuten Zeit nehmen, damit da auch was ordentliches und "verstehbares"(kein besseres Wort eingefallen) bei rauskommt!
Ich weiß ja nicht in welcher Schule du warst aber ich glaube da ist nix bei rausgekommen -> z.B. Fragtion *lol*

Irgenwie wird man aus deiner Frage/Aussage nicht schlau ...

Falls du ein paar ordentliche Antworten haben willst, oder nen Rat .. dann schreib das bitte nochmal deutlich!

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annaja (12. September 2008)

entweder bist du aufgeregt und bekommst du wurscht ausm mund oder du solltest nochmal die schulbank drücken, denn was du da schreibst is ja mehr als n buchstabensalat. da hab ich ja nicht mal ansatzweise lust es zu versuchen dein geschreibsel zu verstehen


----------



## Blackzora (12. September 2008)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Das sich die Städte und Fraktionen weiter entwickeln wenn sich eine Seite gut schlägt?





ist es nun deutlicher


----------



## Bluescreen07 (12. September 2008)

Kauft die mal eine Tüte Deutsch hat mir auch gehilft! Wird man von WOW doof?


----------



## Aldali (12. September 2008)

Auch den Text vor dem Abschicken durchzulesen hilft schon viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (12. September 2008)

Vielleicht hilft das --> http://www.war-europe.com/#/videoprod/?vid...e10&lang=de (ist zwar nicht mehr aktuell - 4 Klassen weniger - aber egal)


----------



## Ascían (12. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ist War besser im PVP wie WOW mehr BG und so, oder ist es auch so öde wie wow ich habe schon lange kein bock mehr auf pve und pvp kannst wow in die tonne kicken^^.
> Sind die klassen im gleichgewicht im pvp oder sind da viele oberpowert ?
> ...



Lies deinen Post nochmal in Ruhe durch, und setze ein paar sinnvolle Absätze und Interpunktionen, dann les ich mir's nochmal durch - so wie er jetzt ist check ich nämlich nicht zu 100% was du eigentlich wissen möchtest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trekkie (12. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> ist es nun deutlicher



Schreib bitte nochmal den kompletten Text in verständnisvollen Worten, danke.

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaedryn (12. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> ist es nun deutlicher




Nicht wirklich. Oberpowert und so lol. Ich brech zusammen. Und ein Krieger ohne Heiler kann nichts Gruß machen, sprich er kann nur winken, ok verstehe. Und was bitte heißt Kalssen?  Sorry auch wenn es gemein ist aber ... Ach egal,ich verkeif es mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaVEaeL (12. September 2008)

Annaja schrieb:


> entweder bist du aufgeregt und bekommst du wurscht ausm mund oder du solltest nochmal die schulbank drücken, denn was du da schreibst is ja mehr als n buchstabensalat. da hab ich ja nicht mal ansatzweise lust es zu versuchen dein geschreibsel zu verstehen



Naja, ein paar Kommas könntest du aber auch setzen...^^


----------



## lambada (12. September 2008)

Der Junge ist das beste Beispiel dafür, was so zur Zeit in Deutschland nachwächst.

Zum Thema: !§&$§4!§&ß%"$#!)§?


----------



## Annaja (12. September 2008)

RaVEaeL schrieb:


> Naja, ein paar Kommas könntest du aber auch setzen...^^



die, sind, mir, beim, einkaufen, vorhin, alle, aus, der, tasche, gefallen,. *fg*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glaria (12. September 2008)

Vaedryn schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Oberpowert und so lol. Ich brech zusammen. Und ein Krieger ohne Heiler kann nichts Gruß machen, sprich er kann nur winken, ok verstehe. Und was bitte heißt Kalssen?  Sorry auch wenn es gemein ist aber ... Ach egal,ich verkeif es mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Oberpowert is genauso wenig deutsch wie Overpowered.... wenn dan übermachtet!


----------



## Vaedryn (12. September 2008)

lambada schrieb:


> Der Junge ist das beste Beispiel dafür, was so zur Zeit in Deutschland nachwächst.
> 
> Zum Thema: !§&$§4!§&ß%"$#!)§?




So traurig es auch ist aber dem muss man wohl zustimmen. Mein Sohn mit 3 Jahren drückt sich da Deutlich besser aus muss ich sagen.


----------



## Annaja (12. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> Oberpowert is genauso wenig deutsch wie Overpowerd.... wenn dan übermachtet!



oder einfach " Über" ^^


----------



## Alasken (12. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ist War besser im PVP wie WOW mehr BG und so, oder ist es auch so öde wie wow ich habe schon lange kein bock mehr auf pve und pvp kannst wow in die tonne kicken^^.
> Sind die klassen im gleichgewicht im pvp oder sind da viele oberpowert ?
> ...



ich weis zwar nich genau was du willst aber ...

nein ... du solltest weiter wow spielen ... WAR is eindeutig nix für dich


----------



## Ascían (12. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> Oberpowert is genauso wenig deutsch wie Overpowerd.... wenn dan übermachtet!



Wenn, dann overpowered. Wobei mir übermächtigt auch ganz gut gefiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith meint noch: Wir sollten den TE nicht gleich in Grund und Boden flamen, vielleicht verfasst er den Post ja einfach nochmal neu.


----------



## KenosDark (12. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> ist es nun deutlicher




/golfclap

Lern Schreiben und nicht "ist es nun deutlicher"


----------



## sucki89 (12. September 2008)

puh... ähm.... *nochmal durchles*

ja... ähm... hmm *nochmal durchles*

aha... mmmh... jaa... genau *nochmal durchles*

ich glaub ich verstehs einigermaßen... aber das wär mehr interpretation als sonst was...



> Hi Leute,



das is noch klar...



> Ich mag sehr gerne PVP massenschlachten ich komme von Cs und so habe das Jahre lang gezockt und jetzt seit 4 Jahren ichtm ehr wegen WOW aber War ist mir lieber denke ich liebe PVP^^



Angefangen habe ich mit CS, welches ich auch sehr lange gespielt habe, jedoch vor 4 Jahren wegen WoW aufgehört habe. Da ich jedoch sehr gerne PvP mache und mich auch gerne an PvP-Massenschlachten beteilige, denke ich, dass W.A.R. vielleicht eine bessere Alternative wäre.



> Aber sind die Klassen in Balance ? bei war schon ?
> oder haben Nähkämpfer auch schlechtere Karten in War wie bei WOW die klassen fähichkeiten im pVP der Klassen macht es Spass ist es wie WOW wo man lange hängen bleibt oder nach paar monate sagt ok scheiß drauf ?



Jedoch frage ich mich ob die verschiedenen Klassen im PvP ausgeglichen sind oder ob Nahkämpfer, wie in WoW, aufgrund ihrer Klassenfähigkeiten schlechtere Karten haben. 
Außerdem stellt sich mir die Frage, wie es um die Langzeitmotivation steht. Ist diese vorhanden oder wird man nach kurzer Zeit sagen "Danke das wars"?



> PVE
> Städte
> Ich habe mitbekommen das am anfang die stadt voll kelin drekcig und mit penner voll sein soll und um so mehr die Fragtion also die komplete gute seite alle spieler erfolgreich sind wird das egent wie zusammengerechnet und die Stadt wird weitergebaut die straßen werden sauber und die penner verschwinden und so und das das arsch lange gehn soll ist das so bauen fast in echt zeit ?



Nun zum PvE:
Ich habe mitbekommen, dass die Stadt anfangs noch eher heruntergekommen, klein und dreckig sein soll, sich jedoch durch die Erfolge der Spieler der betreffenden Fraktion weiter entwickeln soll und dadurch immer größer und prächtiger wird. Dieser Vorgang soll sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen und jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob dieser Bauvorgang vielleicht sogar beinahe in Echtzeit abläuft.

*The End*


Könnt mir vorstellen, dass er es uns so sagen wollte...


----------



## Alasken (12. September 2008)

rätsel raten mit buffed xD goil


----------



## KenosDark (12. September 2008)

sucki89 schrieb:


> puh... ähm.... *nochmal durchles*
> 
> ja... ähm... hmm *nochmal durchles*
> 
> ...




Göttlich


----------



## Slaargh (12. September 2008)

WELTVERBOT !

WAAAAAGH


----------



## WoWDokta (12. September 2008)

Hört auf ihn zu zu flamen und geht wieder in eure dreckigen Ecken zurück... seit ihr nur da um leute zu beflamen ..??
Da fällt mir nichts mehr ein ...

mfg der dokta


----------



## Trekkie (12. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ist War besser im PVP wie WOW mehr BG und so, oder ist es auch so öde wie wow ich habe schon lange kein bock mehr auf pve und pvp kannst wow in die tonne kicken^^.
> Sind die klassen im gleichgewicht im pvp oder sind da viele oberpowert ?
> ...



Kurz die lustigsten Sachen:

-oberpowert
-ein krieger ohne heilung nichts gruß machen hein hexer FERn DD kann ales umaheun ohne heiler im Rücken oder sind die Nah/FERN kampf kalssen auch im pvp ausgeklichen 

Ach was schreib ich da ... Der ganze Text ist einfach nur zum totlachen xD

Ein Junge, der CS spielt (gespielt hat) und seit 4 Jahren WoW zockt .. und was kam raus .. Ein Junge der kein Deutsch mehr kann(Spiel ich zwar auch aber bald WAaaggghhh!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ... so geht Deutschland den Bach runter, evtl. hört er noch HipHop und ist der coolste in der Schule!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ->
btw. "Soll nicht heißen das alle die HipHop hören dumm sind."

Soviel dazu 

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sucki89 (12. September 2008)

KenosDark schrieb:


> Göttlich



danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaedryn (12. September 2008)

Das ist doch Glatt ne Signatur wert . Ich sterbe gleich vor lachen


----------



## Alasken (12. September 2008)

Trekkie schrieb:


> Kurz die lustigsten Sachen:
> 
> -oberpowert
> -ein krieger ohne heilung nichts gruß machen hein hexer FERn DD kann ales umaheun ohne heiler im Rücken oder sind die Nah/FERN kampf kalssen auch im pvp ausgeklichen
> ...




ich stimm dir 99% zu aber bitte streich das hip hop ^^ ich hör/steh auch black beats und bin nich dämlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaedryn (12. September 2008)

WoWDokta schrieb:


> Hört auf ihn zu zu flamen und geht wieder in eure dreckigen Ecken zurück... seit ihr nur da um leute zu beflamen ..??
> Da fällt mir nichts mehr ein ...
> 
> mfg der dokta




Ja, Du kommst gleich dran,bitte hinten anstellen, danke.


----------



## Ascían (12. September 2008)

sucki89 schrieb:


> puh... ähm.... *nochmal durchles*
> 
> ja... ähm... hmm *nochmal durchles*
> 
> ...




Made me laugh so hard! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh Mann.


----------



## sucki89 (12. September 2008)

Vaedryn schrieb:


> Das ist doch Glatt ne Signatur wert . Ich sterbe gleich vor lachen



Gesagt, getan oder wie?^^

Wie heißt es so schön? Legenden sterben nie! xD


----------



## Moagim (12. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ist War besser im PVP wie WOW mehr BG und so, oder ist es auch so öde wie wow ich habe schon lange kein bock mehr auf pve und pvp kannst wow in die tonne kicken^^.
> Sind die klassen im gleichgewicht im pvp oder sind da viele oberpowert ?
> ...



Ich versuche es mal...

1) Ist War besser im PvP als WoW.
Ja ist es. gibt KEINE einzige Klasse die alles umhauen kann. Ebenfalls kann man durch Items keinen "God-Mode" erreichen. Somit ist es besser....allerdings sehen eben viele Spieler die den "God-Mode" gerne hätten dies als schlecht an. Wenn du dazu gehörst ist WoW besser als WAR.

2)Ja sie sind im Gleichgewicht. Allerdings scheinst du den Begriff Gleichgewicht nicht richtig zu verstehen. Das bedeutet das man nicht gegen alles und jeden gewinnen kann.
Gegen einige Klassen hast du leichtes Spiel, gegen andere sogut wie 0 Chancen. Somit brauchst du gar nicht erst solo PvP spielen, andere sind auf dich angewiesen aber du genauso auf dein Team.

Fernkämpfer werden von Melees zerlegt, Melees werden von Tanks zerlegt, Tanks werden von Fernkämpfern zerlegt.

3)Ja wird "ausgebaut" das System war aber immer nur stückchenweise zu sehen....bestimmte Stadtgebiete sind erst mit hohem Stadtlevel zugänglich...auch die Art der Wachen kann davon abhängen....in der Chaos Stadt ändern sich zB die Dämonen am Dämonenschrein.


----------



## WoWDokta (12. September 2008)

Vaedryn schrieb:


> Ja, Du kommst gleich dran,bitte hinten anstellen, danke.


ich kann warten


----------



## RaVEaeL (12. September 2008)

Vaedryn schrieb:


> Das ist doch Glatt ne Signatur wert . Ich sterbe gleich vor lachen



Ich kann ja nicht mehr vor lachen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaedryn (12. September 2008)

WoWDokta schrieb:


> Hört auf ihn zu zu flamen und geht wieder in eure dreckigen Ecken zurück... seit ihr nur da um leute zu beflamen ..??
> Da fällt mir nichts mehr ein ...
> 
> mfg der dokta




Ok, Ich Beflame mir nur erst noch ne Zigarette , dann denke ich mal darüber nach.


----------



## Alasken (12. September 2008)

WoWDokta schrieb:


> Hört auf ihn zu zu flamen und geht wieder in eure dreckigen Ecken zurück... seit ihr nur da um leute zu beflamen ..??
> Da fällt mir nichts mehr ein ...
> 
> mfg der dokta



OH SCHEISSE DIE ORDNUNG IST DA ! 

VERSTECKT EUCH IN EUREN HÖHLEN WAAAAGHH !!!!


----------



## Trekkie (12. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> ich stimm dir 99% zu aber bitte streich das hip hop ^^ ich hör/steh auch black beats und bin nich dämlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Alasken, habs editiert .. Soll auch nicht heißen, dass alle dumm sind .. Ich selbst hör auch gern mal bisschen Hip Hop, nicht alles ist schlecht!

Doch es ist einfach ein gutes Beispiel dafür, über die möchtegern Leute heutzutage kann man sich einfach nur totlachen, der Hirni und seine "Crew" hier z.B.

-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0sBRzqZbkw...feature=related

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (12. September 2008)

langeweile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodatsch2 (12. September 2008)

Joa warum, er hat doch recht. 35 Leute schreiben hier, wie schlecht er doch deutsch kann blablubb und nur ein einziger geht auf seine (ok schlecht verständliche) Frage ein.

Fragt man sich, wer nun ärmer is, der Typ mit der Knaller Rechtschreibung, oder die ganzen Pfeifen die sich auch noch darüber auslassen.

Der eine Typ is sogar schon Vater und geht hier ab wie so ein kleines Kind, nur weil der sich da bissl unverständlichen Kram zusammengeschrieben hat...

Das macht auf jeden Fall scho ma lust auf die hochgelobte WAR Community = )


----------



## Alasken (12. September 2008)

Trekkie schrieb:


> Alasken, habs editiert .. Soll auch nicht heißen, dass alle dumm sind .. Ich selbst hör auch gern mal bisschen Hip Hop, nicht alles ist schlecht!
> 
> Doch es ist einfach ein gutes Beispiel dafür, über die möchtegern Leute heutzutage kann man sich einfach nur totlachen, der Hirni und seine "Crew" hier z.B.
> 
> ...



naja also das hat ja auch nix mit hip hop zu tun sondern eher damit das die mal en halbes jahr inner wüste ausgesetzt werden müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (12. September 2008)

Rodatsch2 schrieb:


> Joa warum, er hat doch recht. 35 Leute schreiben hier, wie schlecht er doch deutsch kann blablubb und nur ein einziger geht auf seine (ok schlecht verständliche) Frage ein.
> 
> Fragt man sich, wer nun ärmer is, der Typ mit der Knaller Rechtschreibung, oder die ganzen Pfeifen die sich auch noch darüber auslassen.
> 
> ...



noch weniger lust macht es mir jemanden in der WAR community zu haben der sich im spiel so benimmt wie der thread ersteller schreibt ...


----------



## MHGCFR (12. September 2008)

Auch wenn der Thread in einem etwas merkwürdigen Deutsch geschrieben ist und viel über den Autor aussagt, kann man letzteres auch über die folgenden Beiträge behaupten, die lediglich den TE heruntermachen anstatt zu versuchen ihm bei seinen Fragen zu helfen. Dieser Trend ist in letzter Zeit leider immer häufiger im Forum zu beobachten und führt dazu, dass Spieler, die sich ernsthaft für WAR interessieren vergrault werden.


----------



## Trekkie (12. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> naja also das hat ja auch nix mit hip hop zu tun sondern eher damit das die mal en halbes jahr inner wüste ausgesetzt werden müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja muss ich dir wohl zustimmen, wollt nur drauf hinweisen was für gestalten in Deutschland ihr Unwesen treiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemonskunk (12. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ist War besser im PVP wie WOW mehr BG und so, oder ist es auch so öde wie wow ich habe schon lange kein bock mehr auf pve und pvp kannst wow in die tonne kicken^^.
> Sind die klassen im gleichgewicht im pvp oder sind da viele oberpowert ?
> ...



ne WAR ist doof total du bleiben besher in WOW


----------



## Trekkie (12. September 2008)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Thread in einem etwas merkwürdigen Deutsch geschrieben ist und viel über den Autor aussagt, kann man letzteres auch über die folgenden Beiträge behaupten, die lediglich den TE heruntermachen anstatt zu versuchen ihm bei seinen Fragen zu helfen. Dieser Trend ist in letzter Zeit leider immer häufiger im Forum zu beobachten und führt dazu, dass Spieler, die sich ernsthaft für WAR interessieren vergrault werden.



Wenn er sich ernsthaft für WAR interessiert, könnte er sich auch ruhig etwas mehr Mühe geben oder ?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mein, er muss ja nicht so schreiben oder sprechen wie die Orcs & Goblins in WAR ... Meine Güte ehh .. wobei man das noch besser versteht als den Text.


MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alasken (12. September 2008)

MHGCFR schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Thread in einem etwas merkwürdigen Deutsch geschrieben ist und viel über den Autor aussagt, kann man letzteres auch über die folgenden Beiträge behaupten, die lediglich den TE heruntermachen anstatt zu versuchen ihm bei seinen Fragen zu helfen. Dieser Trend ist in letzter Zeit leider immer häufiger im Forum zu beobachten und führt dazu, dass Spieler, die sich ernsthaft für WAR interessieren vergrault werden.



runtermachen is so ein böses wort ... ich nenn das präventivmaßnahmen um die WAR community davor zu schützen so wie wow zu enden ...


----------



## RaVEaeL (12. September 2008)

Trekkie schrieb:


> Wenn er sich ernsthaft für WAR interessiert, könnte er sich auch ruhig etwas mehr Mühe geben oder ?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da geb ich dir recht. +1


----------



## Rorret (12. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ist War besser im PVP wie WOW mehr BG und so, oder ist es auch so öde wie wow ich habe schon lange kein bock mehr auf pve und pvp kannst wow in die tonne kicken^^.
> Sind die klassen im gleichgewicht im pvp oder sind da viele oberpowert ?
> ...




ey was lan, ollum.....


----------



## teroa (12. September 2008)

muahhahahah ich mach mich nass^^

ja WAR ist vom pvp um welten besser als WOW (gibt nur kein easy epic modus da)
und ich hoffe auch das die ganze klein CS KIDDYS zu WAR gehen damit mal wieder nen bissler mehr PVE in WOW reinkommt..


----------



## Chirogue (12. September 2008)

owened by deutsche rechtschreibung??
lol made my day


----------



## [DM]Zottel (12. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ist War besser im PVP wie WOW mehr BG und so, oder ist es auch so öde wie wow ich habe schon lange kein bock mehr auf pve und pvp kannst wow in die tonne kicken^^.
> Sind die klassen im gleichgewicht im pvp oder sind da viele oberpowert ?
> ...



Ich würde dir empfehlen eine Grünhaut zu spielen. Dein Post liest sich wie eine Questbeschreibung von denen, fehlt nur das WAAAARHG


----------



## Rayon (12. September 2008)

Konntet ihr mit dem flamen nicht warten bis ich da bin?
Hab mir die erste Seite durchgelesen. Und immernoch nicht kapiert, was der TE uns sagen will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trekkie (12. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> runtermachen is so ein böses wort ... ich nenn das präventivmaßnahmen um die WAR community davor zu schützen so wie wow zu enden ...



Diesmal muss ich dir Wiederworte entgegenwerfen Alasken ..

WoW macht nicht dumm, nur abhängig und das führt wiederum dazu, dass man alles vernachlässigt und dann .. erst dann fängt man an dumm zu werden!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keen. (12. September 2008)

so ich versuch mal einen ernsthaften versuch dem TE zu helfen (nein nicht bei der rechtschreibung, obwohl ihm ein wiederholen der klassen 1-4 sicherlich gut tun würden, soviel is sicher...)

erstmal danke sucki89 für deine übersetzung, sonst hät ich garnix gerafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




->btt: falls dir pvp mehr liegt als pve, dann sollte war das bessere spiel für dich sein, da es unter anderem ja
für seine pvp-lastigkeit angepriesen wurde.

über das balancing kann man sicherlich noch nich allzuviel sagen, da zum einen die beta noch läuft und sicher noch ein paar änderungen vorgenommen werden und zum anderen (soweit mir bekannt is) es nur bis lvl20 möglich war vorran zu kommen.



hoffe konnte dir weiterhelfen...

ps: tu uns, aber vorallem dir den gefallen und besuch mal "www.nachhilfe-vermittlung.com",da gibts sicher leute die dir behilflich sein können, nach der art "da werden sie geholfen"

pps: darfst du das eigentlich schon war spielen (legal)?


----------



## Rayon (12. September 2008)

Trekkie schrieb:


> Diesmal muss ich dir Wiederworte entgegenwerfen Alasken ..
> 
> WoW macht nicht dumm, nur abhängig und das führt wiederum dazu, dass man alles vernachlässigt und dann .. erst dann fängt man an dumm zu werden!
> 
> ...


Also macht WoW doch dumm, weils am anfang der Kette steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaargh (12. September 2008)

Deustches Sprichwort:   Wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen.

Ich finde, solange man den TE für diesen Unfall nicht beschimpft, sondern nur ein wenig verspottet dann ist das durchaus vertretbar. Nicht ok wäre es wenn man anfängt ihn zu beleidigen ect. (DAS wäre dann flamen, nur mal so am Rande erwähnt). Rechtschreibung ist ein Skill der es wert ist ausgebaut zu werden. Niemand ist unfehlbar, aber dieser Thread geht weit über "kann ja mal passieren" hinaus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne... *Steinwerf*

WAAAAAGH


----------



## Alasken (12. September 2008)

Trekkie schrieb:


> Diesmal muss ich dir Wiederworte entgegenwerfen Alasken ..
> 
> WoW macht nicht dumm, nur abhängig und das führt wiederum dazu, dass man alles vernachlässigt und dann .. erst dann fängt man an dumm zu werden!
> 
> ...



hab die wow community ja auch nich bewertet ^^ nur geschrieben das ich nich will das die war community so wird wie die wow community jetzt is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billyjoe19x (12. September 2008)

Feanwulf schrieb:


> owened by deutsche rechtschreibung??
> lol made my day




*Owned* by Anglizismus


----------



## Rayon (12. September 2008)

Billyjoe19x schrieb:


> *Owned* by Anglizismus


Haha. :>


----------



## keen. (12. September 2008)

der erste unterhaltsame fred seit langem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trekkie (12. September 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> Also macht WoW doch dumm, weils am anfang der Kette steht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war auch nur Ironie 
... Aber man muss sich nicht streiten oder brauchs auch garnicht abstreiten, WAR wird bei einigen Spielern auch eine Gehirnreduzierung zurfolge haben!

Ist bei jedem RPG so

Wenn man trotzdem ordentliche Antworten haben will und nicht so geflamed werden will, wie von uns Idioten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kann man sich ruhig mal mehr Mühe geben wenn man ein Thema erstellt! Und nicht so schrott dahinknallen und erwarten das man ordentliche Antworten bekommt!

Meine Einstellung und jetzt flamed mich !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackzora (12. September 2008)

Jo sorry hätte auch anderst können^^.
Ich wollte noch Fragen wann Warhammer Online den rauskommt ?
habe mitbekommen am 15, das hieß es kommt am Montag raus ist das so?.

MFG 





Ps: Ihr könnt Ruhig bischen FREUNDLICHER SEIN ok es sind nicht alles deutsche oder so will euch mal TÜRKISCH schreiben sehn -.-.


----------



## myxir21 (12. September 2008)

man merkt nun wie viele WoW Spieler mittlerweile auf WAR aufmerksam werden und den Fanboy und OberPRO mimen mit 1,5 Stunden Beta Played und erreichen von lvl 5

Und nein, ich meine nicht den Threadersteller

Edit: WAR kommt nächste Woche, je nach Vorbestellung erscheint es zwischen Anfangs (Headstart) und Ende Woche (normaler Start)


----------



## Billyjoe19x (12. September 2008)

es kommt am 18. raus aber ab dem 15. können die vorbsteller schon mal anfangen


----------



## Omukae (12. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ist War besser im PVP wie WOW mehr BG und so, oder ist es auch so öde wie wow ich habe schon lange kein bock mehr auf pve und pvp kannst wow in die tonne kicken^^.
> Sind die klassen im gleichgewicht im pvp oder sind da viele oberpowert ?
> ...



Ich glaube du wirst bei diesem MMO hier alles finden was du suchst und denke das es zu dir und deinem alter passt.


----------



## Trekkie (12. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Jo sorry hätte auch anderst können^^.
> Ich wollte noch Fragen wann Warhammer Online den rauskommt ?
> habe mitbekommen am 15, das hieß es kommt am Montag raus ist das so?.
> 
> ...




So, eigtl. am 18. 

Wobei die Vorbesteller am 14. oder 15. starten dürfen.

MFG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dilan (12. September 2008)

*sich weg schmeiss*

Hab ich Gelacht. Ich musste den "Fred" 2 mal Lesen um zu verstehen das es kein Scherz ist. *g*


----------



## Curentix (12. September 2008)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Wird man von WOW doof?


Ja, wird man. Man muss sich nur die Freds hier im Forum durchlesen...


----------



## Arcandaa (12. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Haben die Nahkämpfer auch die arschkarte gezogen im pvp wie WOW weil z.b ein krieger ohne heilung kann nichts gruß machen hein hexer FERN DD kann ales umaheun ohne heiler im Rücken oder sind die Nah/FERN kampf kalssen auch im pvp ausgeklichen ?



Wieso sollen nahkämpfer arschkarte in WOW haben?
Warri und Schurke sind 1a PVP Klassen. Sowie Retripala.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Ps: Ihr könnt Ruhig bischen FREUNDLICHER SEIN ok es sind nicht alles deutsche oder so will euch mal TÜRKISCH schreiben sehn -.-.



Da ich aber nicht in die Türkei geh brauch ich nicht Türkisch zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist sowieso eine seltendämliche Ausrede, meiner Meinung nach "Ich komm nicht von hier, ich muss das nicht können" ^^


----------



## Chunthoor (12. September 2008)

MUHAHAHAHAHA ... Danke Leute ... Ihr habt mir den Tag gerettet! Ich habe lange nicht mehr so gefeiert!
Ein schönes WE Euch allen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gungnir5 (12. September 2008)

"Jawoll Boss, ich werd`z ihnän erzäl`n Boss.
In meinäm best`n Mänsch`nsprech...

1. Ja WARist auf PVP ausgelegt und Ja auch hir, wird ein Fernkämpfer einen Nahkämpfer
    aus der distanz eher treffen als umgekehrt.
    Auch Klassen mit crowd control haben in dem Punkt einen gewissen "Vorteil".
    Gehört dennoch zum balancing (Stein, Schere, Papier).

2. Ja Städte leveln mit, genauso wie auch Gilden.
    Nein nicht in Echtzeit.

Schau dir doch mal die Beta vids auf dieser wundervollen Seite an .
http://war.buffed.de/page/3302/neu-beta-show

mfg
 der Speer


----------



## Khorrn-Taerar (12. September 2008)

also das ist mal ein geiler anfang für nen thread ^.^
mh das ist geschmackssache würde ich sagen.
war bringt ganz klar ne tolle abwechslung, aber ob man es
mehr mag als wow muss jeder selbst wissen.
ich zb find pvp in wow gar nicht mal so schlecht. nur die bgs sucken
langsam xD und die balance in wow ist auch nicht so schlecht Oo
kommt halt auf den skill an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg khorrn


----------



## LemyDanger (12. September 2008)

Omukae schrieb:


> Ich glaube du wirst bei diesem MMO hier alles finden was du suchst und denke das es zu dir und deinem alter passt.




Dir ist aber schon klar, daß der Altersdurchschnitt bei Hello Kitty durchaus höher liegen wird als bei Weh ohhh Weh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Regierung zuhause fiebert auch schon!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat in der Beta gespielt und hat dor div. Mädels 20+ getroffen. 

Also Kitty ungleich Kiddy!

Das musste mal raus, als "Kittygeschädigter"


----------



## KenosDark (12. September 2008)

/vote for Close


----------



## buzzted (12. September 2008)

Mal die feinen Sätze der Antworten gesammelt:

Kannst den ganzen Scheiß nochmal so schreiben*,* das*s* man *Verstehen* kann was Du willst ? Für mich ist das nur *Buchstaben Salat*

*Irgenwie*

*ich verkeif es mir*

*Kommas*

wenn *dan* übermachtet!

ich *weis* zwar nich genau was du willst aber ...

Ja*,* Du kommst gleich dran*,*bitte hinten anstellen*,* danke.

Diesmal muss ich dir *Wiederworte* entgegenwerfen Alasken ..

Mal abgesehen von der penetranten Kleinschrift und dem Kommastreuer den so mancher hier benutzt würde ich mal tippen, dass man in den Antworten mehr Fehler findet als beim TE.
Offensiv-doof beim TE aggressiv-doof beim Rest.

So long...


----------



## Zephryt (12. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Jo sorry hätte auch anderst können^^.
> Ich wollte noch Fragen wann Warhammer Online den rauskommt ?
> habe mitbekommen am 15, das hieß es kommt am Montag raus ist das so?.
> 
> ...


Wir sind hier nicht in der Türkei, also ist es nicht von nöten Türkisch zu schreiben. Auch wenn du kein Deutscher bist, sind ein paar Punkte und Kommas denn zuviel verlangt?

Zur Frage:
Vorbesteller am 14./15. und der Rest erst ab dem 18.!


----------



## Arcandaa (12. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Ps: Ihr könnt Ruhig bischen FREUNDLICHER SEIN ok es sind nicht alles deutsche oder so will euch mal TÜRKISCH schreiben sehn -.-.




Ich bin auch Türke. Aber so ein Buchstabensalat... das musst du echt zugeben...^^


----------



## Merlindra (12. September 2008)

naja bringt nix wenn jeder den armen kerl fertig macht^^ aber aus diesem text werde ich auch nicht schlau


----------



## Cyfedias (12. September 2008)

kennt ihr Hans? hans kann keiner leiden...blablablarechtschreibflamesblablabla ...glaub nach den ersten 5 flames braucht man keine weiteren 3 seiten mit rs-flames...

aber zurück zum thema, so schwer zu verstehn wars jawohl nicht...also ja die städte "wachsen" mit den erfolgen der spieler und pvp is einfach anders als in wow. man kann sich wie in wow für ein schlachtfeld anmelden, aber es gibt in fast allen regionen auch sogenannte "RvR Gebiete" in denen meist ne burg und ein paar türme stehn die man erobern kann (ob man dann nen bonus bekommt wie in manchen wow gebieten hab ich in der beta noch nicht feststellen können). ab stufe 20 können dafür auch belagerungsmaschinen gekauft werden. zur balance kann ich nicht viel sagen auf meinem betaserver war irgendwie nur in den startgebieten was los ab kapitel 4 oder so hab ich mich immer vergeblich versucht anzumelden. ...
allerdings möcht ich an dieser stelle noch bei dem imperialen feuermagier (dessen namen ich mir einfach nicht merken kann) für die netten duelle bei "trovolek" auf Egrimm bedanken ( üb´ ruhig weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

für Tzeentch!
Mogh (stufe 15 chaos-auserkorener)


----------



## Synthese (12. September 2008)

Wie Leute sich über manche Sachen lustig machen , unglaublich.
Einfach zu schreiben das man  nicht versteht was er meint und das er es bitte verständlicher schreiben sollte , um ihm eine Antwort zu geben , geht nicht oder?

Einige Leute müssten sich mal selbst am Kopf packen wie unsozial sie rüber kommen, manche  sogar schon Eltern , na dann Prost Malzeit , ich hoffe ihr erklärt euren Kindern ihre Fehler etwas Sozialer , ansonsten hab ich lieber Menschen die an Lese und Schreibeschwäche leiden anstatt Asozial daher kommen.
Denkt mal drüber nach!


----------



## VierEinsVier (12. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ist War besser im PVP wie WOW mehr BG und so, oder ist es auch so öde wie wow ich habe schon lange kein bock mehr auf pve und pvp kannst wow in die tonne kicken^^.
> Sind die klassen im gleichgewicht im pvp oder sind da viele oberpowert ?
> ...



Du wurdest eindeutig geviereinsviert


----------



## neon1705 (12. September 2008)

Da ich etwas geschult bin im umgang mit diesen Menschen werde ich mal versuchen den satz angemessen zu übersetzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"_Hi Leute.

Ist Warhammer besser im PVP als WOW? ich meine ist dort mehr los im BG? oder ist es auch so öde wie WOW?.
Ich habe schon lange kein bock mehr auf das wow übliche PVE und PVP. Man kann WOW also somit also in die tonne treten.
Sind die Klassen gut ausbalanciert im PVP? oder sind da viele zu stark?.
Haben die Nahkämpfer auch schlechte karten gezogen im PVP wie WOW weil z.b ein Krieger ohne heilung kann nichts.
Viele Klassen in WOW kommen leider meistens ohne heiler zurecht wie der Hexer.
Ich habe gehört War baut die Hauptstädte der jeweiligen fraktion auf, am anfang soll die Hauptstadt klein und dreckig sein, und um so mehr erfolge die fraktion hat, desto besser wird die Stadt weiterentwickelt, heißt wen die Goblins ganz viel Realmpoints sammeln wäre die Hauptstadt der Zerstörung eher weiterentwickelt als die der Ordnungs seite?._"

(Habe jetz nicht so sehr stark auf die Rechschreibung geachtet, sonder mehr oder weniger dafür gesorgt das man es halbwegs normal lesen kann und vielleicht sogar versteht.)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann gleich mal als antwort:

Nein Warhammer ist nicht wie WOW!!.

Da WoW mehr augenmerk auf PVE als auf PVP legt kann man diese beiden spiele nicht vergleichern meiner meinung nach.
WoW ist ein PVE spielt mit PVP elementen, was sich leider stark in richtung E-Sports bewegt hat was meiner meinung nach WOW das rückrad brechen wird.

Aber im Sachen PVP ist Warhammer eine sache für sich ich WILL und MÖCHTE es auch nicht mit den PVP in WoW vergleichen. Natürlich gibt es in WAR sowas wie Battleground die sogenannten Szenarios diese gestalten sich reicht einfach meisten in Flagen einnehmen karten.

Doch der unterschied ist das es auch sogenanntes offene RVR (Realm versus Realm) gibt. Heißt Burgen einnehmen, bestimmte stellungen einnehmen (mehr habe ich jetz auch noch nicht erlebt). Mag jetze für den ein oder anderen nicht so toll klingen, aber man muss sagen das es doch ziemlichen spass macht wen 50 gegen 50 kämpfen und alles explodiert und man steht mittendrin und ist dabei.

Das PVP ist eigendlich ziemlich Ausbalanciert da jede Klasse seine eigenen feinheiten hat sowie stärken und schwächen. Also ist es im grunde nicht mit WoW zu vergleichen.

Um es mal kurz zu fassen:

Wen du PVP magst, riesige schlachten wo jeder mann gebraucht wird, eine super Geschichte, Gruppenspiel und Gruppenquesten und vieles  mehr, dann denke ich das Warhammer was für dich ist.

Aber wen du PVE magst mit viel Grinding, Raiden, mit nen bissen PVP magst dann ist WOW für dich das Richtige

Und wen du RP gerne machst Ne super Fesselnde story und wenig PVP magst dann denke ich wäre Herr der Ringe online für dich das richige.



Naja soviel von mir
MFG


----------



## Itamu (12. September 2008)

hui ich dachte sowas gobt es nicht mehr seid WoW, aber Falmer und leute die sich lustig machen kommen immer vor -.-

Blackzora versuch das Spiel einfach in Ruhe kauf es dir genieß den inhalt ^^ und werd SÜCHTIG! 

Ich hätte es anders gesehen, da hat wer mit begeisterung geschrieben und sich überschlagen !!^^

Also jungs habt mal mehr Rückrad als die alten WoW'ler! Das WAR kein WOW und ich hoffe doch das, dass geflame nicht einsetzt wie damals -.,-
Wenn es euch net gefällt schlagt euch die köpfe im RL PvP ein -.- oder halt im RVR


----------



## D4rk-x (12. September 2008)

Cyfedias schrieb:


> kennt ihr Hans? hans kann keiner leiden...blablablarechtschreibflamesblablabla ...glaub nach den ersten 5 flames braucht man keine weiteren 3 seiten mit rs-flames...
> 
> aber zurück zum thema, so schwer zu verstehn wars jawohl nicht...also ja die städte "wachsen" mit den erfolgen der spieler und pvp is einfach anders als in wow. man kann sich wie in wow für ein schlachtfeld anmelden, aber es gibt in fast allen regionen auch sogenannte "RvR Gebiete" in denen meist ne burg und ein paar türme stehn die man erobern kann (ob man dann nen bonus bekommt wie in manchen wow gebieten hab ich in der beta noch nicht feststellen können). ab stufe 20 können dafür auch belagerungsmaschinen gekauft werden. zur balance kann ich nicht viel sagen auf meinem betaserver war irgendwie nur in den startgebieten was los ab kapitel 4 oder so hab ich mich immer vergeblich versucht anzumelden. ...
> allerdings möcht ich an dieser stelle noch bei dem imperialen feuermagier (dessen namen ich mir einfach nicht merken kann) für die netten duelle bei "trovolek" auf Egrimm bedanken ( üb´ ruhig weiter
> ...


 

Genau das wollte ich auch schreiben aber du warst schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man konnte es verstehen die resten poster wollten es aber nciht unbd anstatt den threat zu ignorieren wollten sie lieber flamen aber das ist ja ncihts neues hier im Forum. 

B2T: Ich finde die klassen bisher ganz gut balaciert. Das spiel bestich durch seine zusammenspiel freundlichkeit. Man kommt gut rein und sehr offt passiert es das sich die Leute in offene Gruppen zusammenschließen um dann gemeinsam los zu ziehen. In WoW spielt lieber die Mehrheit für sich alleine. Gerade in einer Gruppe fängt an PvP spaß zu mach ne da man da merkt wie viele vorteile man aus dem GRP PvP zieht. Tanks sind im gegensatz zum PvP in WoW sehr gerne gesehen da sie nicht einfach durchrannt und ignoriert werden. So haben heiler und ern DD genug Zeit  ihre3 klassen voll auszuspielen. 

Teste es aber einfach mal selber aus. Ich bin durch und durch vom Spiel begeistert


----------



## sucki89 (12. September 2008)

keen. schrieb:


> erstmal danke sucki89 für deine übersetzung, sonst hät ich garnix gerafft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich gern gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mich betrifft, bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass es jetzt so schlimm ist, was hier für antworten kommen. Also von wegen flame usw. Es ist nur schwer, ne richtige Antwort zu geben, wenn man nicht einmal ganz sicher sein kann ob er denn das überhaupt gemeint haben könnte. Also ich bin der Meinung, dass die meisten Antworten nicht unangebracht sind, da ich jemanden mit so einer Schreibweise schon ganz gern darauf hinweise, wie schwierig es ist, ihn/sie zu verstehen.

Lediglich die Wortwahl is manchmal ein wenig zu überdenken.


mfg


----------



## Asmara (13. September 2008)

/push

Ich find den Thread lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## euroxfighter (13. September 2008)

Ich auch (siehe sig) ^^

>>> Ich glaub da hat schon jemand zu lange ne Grünhaut gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <<<


----------



## RomanGV1 (13. September 2008)

*soll die hauptstadt kelin und dreckick sein *

Göttlich der satz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas lusstiges habe ich lange nicht gelesen...
Nur er meint es ernst...hammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duracel (13. September 2008)

ihr geht davon aus das jeder hier pefektes deutsch kann ? 
Weiterhin geht ihr davon aus das WAR nur für eine bestimmte bildungsschicht freigegeben werden darf ?

Falsch gedacht. Klar ist der Satz unverständlich aber vielleicht schonmal dran gedacht das der Verfasser es einfach nicht besser kann ?
Was fällt euch holzbirnen eigentlich allen ein so über einen Menschen zu urteilen ? Ihn auch noch  zu beleidigen indem ihr seinen Text in eure Signaturen packt.

Mann hätte auch stinknormal auf seine Frage antworten können ohne 4 - 5 Seiten "omfg roflz LeArN GeRmAn" schreiben zu müssen.
Und ihr wollt die hochgelobte WAR com sein ?
Ihr seid genauso wie die WOW com also bildet euch nix ein ihr wäret was besseres.

Drecksgesindel...


----------



## gnarf892 (13. September 2008)

oh mein gott wie kannman sich nur fünf seiten und wahrscheinlich noch mehr über den schreibstil von jemandem auslassen?? nachm dritten mal hat er's sicher verstanden. wenn ich bedenke das man solche freundichen leute auf die server loslässt^^ ich werd den chat sicher net benutzen*gg*


----------



## Asmara (13. September 2008)

http://z0r.de/?id=561


----------



## Assor (13. September 2008)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> *soll die hauptstadt kelin und dreckick sein *
> 
> Göttlich der satz
> 
> ...



In der Signatur wird erstmal bewiesen das man keine Toleranz gegenüber Jugendlichen hat und dann auch noch so einen Post reinhauen, sowas nenn ich mal ... Zitat: [...] hammer! Zitatende. [Ironie off]

BTT: Das Balancing ist der Klassen ist auf PVP oder besser gesagt auf RVR ausgelegt und nicht wie bei WoW auf PvE - ich denke das klärt deine Fragen ... btw können Städte auch zerstört werden, ich meine es gibt Statuen ( stand in einer Buffedausgabe) von Spielern, welche auch wiederrum zerstört werden können etc.


----------



## Daddelopi (13. September 2008)

da kann ich mich duracel nur anschliessen, statt einfach zu antworten wird hier rumgeflamed..jeder der ein klein wenig grips hat sollte nach dem 2. mal hinschauen verstehn was er will..entweder man lässt es dann gut sein und denkt sich seinen teil oder man is so nett und schreibt was vernünftiges..btw. auf welchem server werdet ihr spielen..nich das ich da ausversehn auch lande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zenek (13. September 2008)

Ihr seid engstirnig Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist Buffed.
Das ist zu 90 % ein WoW Forum.
Mehr muss man net sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thersus (13. September 2008)

Annaja schrieb:


> oder einfach " Über" ^^



das heißt uber du anfänger^^, die engländer haben kein ü^^


----------



## Assuan23 (13. September 2008)

Ihr seid wie Asgeier sich über sowas lustig zumachen naja wenn das Leben einen immer in die Opferrolle gesetzt hat,nimmt man jede Situation dankbar an, in der des Täters zu sein.

haha 

Wir Türken halten zusammen


----------



## Matico (13. September 2008)

von diesen threads gibt es nun sooo viele - ich glaube das sind alles fakes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerdalf (14. September 2008)

Also ich habe in der beta soviel pvp gemacht wie ging.
Die bgs sind sehr zufriedenstellend ausbalanciert was sieg und größe betrifft (die bgs insgesamt sind kleiner als die in wow = mehr kämpfe).Mit sieg meine ich: Die anzahl mit der man siegpunkte bekommt ist gut ausbalanciert im verlgeich zur zeit die man die kontrollpunkte im schnitt hält.
Ich war sehr beeindruckt wie gut die schlachten liefen (außer die laags (beta halt) ).
Die nahkämpfer zerschnetzeln die ranged leute ziemig schnell hauen aber unendlich auf einem tankchar mit heilung drauf.jedoch ist der einzige cc eine betäubung die sich fast nur auf nahkämpferklassen beschränkt und die laufgeschwindigkeit verringern.Stunlocks gibt es daher sogut wie nie.Was sehr interessant ist ich habe immer wieder bebachtet das die schlachten ziehmlich statisch verlaufen was jetzt nicht schlecht ist.Die dpsler stehen hinten tanks vorne melees versuchen durchzubrechen.Das interessante ist durch den eingeschränkten cc kommen nahkämpfer sogut wie nie bei den dpslern an wenn ein tank davor steht und ihn verlangsamt und betäubt und von den ranged gefocussed wird.Falls doch...dann kann es sein das so ein hexenjäger innerhalb weniger sekunden 2 ranged dpsler ausschaltet.Die heiler sind stark aber da jede klasse eher auf hots geht und direkte heilzauber vergleichsweise wenig heilen kann man auch gegner nuken (wow kennt man ja dudu hexer oder healschami/platte = sogut wie unbesiegbar generell da zu hoher heal) 
Im vomthreadersteller verlangten vergleich zu wow kann ich sagen.Noch ist es so das das pvp geordnet vonstatten geht und nicht durch übermächtige fähigkeiten wie in wow die den kampfverlauf unübersichtlich machen gezeichnet ist.
Der geringe cc bewirkt nur das was er soll melees weg von dpslern halten.Die stuns sind selten unfair lange (im normalfall 3 sekunden) und es gibt keine sheeps zapps wirbelwinde.So hat jeder durchgehend seinen spielspaß und muss nicht augenrollend 15 sekunden lang einem schaaf beim rumrennen zusehen.
Zusätzlich kommt das in WAR dinge wie wildes herz und bubble nicht vorkommt sodass man durchgehen sein spiel verfolen kann und im normalfall der skill entscheidet (individuell oder der gruppe) und nicht weil der gegner sich 15 sekunden lang unangreifbar macht sich hochheilt und danach nomma lay on hands castet oder nicht in cc geht und burst dmg raushaut der buffs entfernt und gegen unendlich geht. 
Und die melees haben in eigentlich keinem fall die möglichkeit irgendwie die gegnerischen nahkämpfer zu umgehen und somit die *stofffies* zu nuken wie in wow schurken es mit schattentritt krieger mit anstürmen und palas mit sdf/bubble immer schaffen an den gegner ranzukommen und ihm ordentlich schaden zuzufügen.
Was noch so eine eigenart von warhammer istie klassen der fraktionen sind annähernd gleich.
Zb die Hexenkriegerin der Dunkelelfen und der Hexenjäger des Imperiums sind beide sozusagen schurkenklassen während der Gobbo Schamane der Grünhäute und Erzmagier der Hochelfen (vor allem vergleichbar Geballter Waaagh! und versengende Berührung) beide eher so heilerklassen mit dots darstellen.
Doch diese klassen differenzieren sich wieder durch ihre meisterschafts(Talent-)Bäume was die sache nicht eintönig macht.
Das einzige von dem ich etwas enttäuscht bin ist die eintönigkeit der letzten talente.Es gibt bei den heilerklassen gute variationen aber die damagetrees haben eigentlich immer die selbe fähigkeit.Du verursachts in 30 fuß (~10 meter glaubich) 2400 schaden.Für 4 moralpunkte für die man ja schon ordentlich kämpfen muss erwarte ich eigentlich eine fähigkeit die sich von allen andren unterscheidet und keine burst dmg aoe die sozusagen alle spieler beider fraktionen gleichzeitig zünden und das ganze iner Taliban vs Taliban Simulation endet^^

Mein Fazit(ich weis doch dasich das viele oben kaum jemand durchliest)

Bin positiv von dem balance der schlachtfelder des CC's und der klassenfertigkeiten überrascht.
Das Pvp in WAR finde ich ist anspruchsvoller als das in wow-->(zuviele zu mächtige fähigkeiten(vor allem die ccs) die eigentlich jedes arenagame zum glücksspiel macht) da hier eine statische schlacht entsteht die in der regel auch so bestehen bleibt und spannend bleibt sowie alles von einem abverlangt-->Dementsprechend geringe cooldowns da die fähigkeiten nicht zu stark sind ist das auch in jedem fall gerechtfertigt.


----------



## dawii (14. September 2008)

frage mich oft ob es absicht ist leute im buffed forum fertig zu machen sie zu beleidigen oder sonst wie dumm anzumachen naja text ist ok vl nicht übersichtlich aber er ist ok auf  punkt komma und groß und kleinschreibungen sind eigentlich egal und das ist jedem selbst überlassen mann kann auch texte ohne gut lesen das problem sind einfach die leute die nichts besseren zu tun haben also über 2 seiten zu schreiben das er / sie den text neu schreiben soll es reicht aus das einer vl nur über pm schreibt das er etwas genauer schreiben soll aber braucht nicht gleich zu übertreiben das buffed forum ist einfach bevölkert von leuten die zu jedem thema ihren senf dazu geben müssen sei es jetzt positiv oder negativ bzw haben einige oft einen  stock im arsch der sie aufschreien lest nutz bitte die sufu oder das thema hatten wir bereits sind da nicht hilfreich das buffed forum ist da um leuten zu helfen und nicht zu schrieben das mein blach von sohn der erst 3 ist die deutsche sprache besser beherrscht oder mit sonst nem  scheiß ankommt kein mensch ist perfekt und wird es auch nie sein und das kaum einer den text lesen kann ist für mich beunruhigend das es noch leute gibt die komplizierte texte geistig nicht richtig verarbeiten können und hilfe anderer brauchen um einen text zu verstehen


Es ist nicht die WAR Community allgemein die von tag zu tag den bach runter geht es ist die Buffed War Community deshalb werde ich die buffed seite nicht mehr nutzen da ich auf die meinungen andere leute nicht mehr hören möchte und meinen eigenen weg gehen werde da ich oft von der buffed community in sachen beratung speziell zu den klassen oft enttäuscht wurde sprich oft überrascht gewesen bin das einige klassen von spielern als nicht tauglich in sachen dmg heal eingestuft wurden und ich am ende das gegenteil  feststellen durfte und jetzt meine perfekte klasse hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zur frage ja es gibt klassen wie den hexenmister die alles umhauen und auch welche die nur in der gruppen sehr viel erreichen aber es ist immer möglich einen gegner zu besiegen sei es durch taktik oder schnelligkeit und glück 




in diesem text verzichte ich ganz auf groß und kleinschreibung und auf satzzeichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (14. September 2008)

Ich hab in der Beta mal einen Kampf gegen einen Heiler geführt...
beide Level 11.

Ich Schwarzork. Also ehrlich das war so ausgewogen.
Er heilt sich ich schlage in verschiedenen Kombos.
Bis er nicht mehr heilen konnte und dann war er tot.
Ich glaube das wäre ewig so gegangen hätte da einer nicht den Skill gehabt und gewusst wie der Heiler schneller down geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allfatha (14. September 2008)

Naja.....finde es nicht so ausgeglichen was das pvp angeht, kann aber auch gerne begründen warum.
Es mag wahrscheinlich eher an der Charakterwahl der jeweiligen Spieler liegen, aber bei Chaos sieht man deutlich mehr melees und closerange dpsler rumlaufen und bei der Ordnung viele caster, die versuchen aus der hintersten Ecke zu leechen *fg*, naja bis auf einige fähige Feuermagier.
Ich selbst habe einen Weissen Löwen und einen Feuermagier gespielt und muss echt mal folgendes sagen. Der Feuermagier hat wirklich viel rausgehauen und seine Feuerdots waren wirklich beachtlich, dennoch lange nicht ausreichen um einen Tank wirklich was entgegen zu setzen, so finde ich zumindest und so schlecht spiele ich wirklich nicht.
Der Weisse Löwe hingegen wird ab lvl 9 eine pvp Killermaschiene, die seinesgleichen suchte. Selten kam es vor, dass mein weisser Löwe im Gesamtschnitt nicht auf Platz eins, sondern auf Platz zwei anzufinden war. Von 6 Spielen also im Schnitt war er 5 mal auf Platz 1 mit most DMG, most Singlekills, xp, RUF usw....teilweise 28 K Damage in einem Szenario, also einfach unglaublich. Zur Umsetzung, bin zum Teil mit meinem Löwen einfach durch die Tanks, habe 2 Heiler und nen DD weggekloppt bis mich die anderen mal weggehauen haben, oder auch mal alleine gegen 1 Tank, Heiler und Zelot gekämpft und gewonnen. Ich fand das ein wenig zu hart. Ich meine ich spiele schon sehr lange pvp mmorpgs aber dennoch erkennt man, wenn eine Klasse ein klein wenig zu übel ist, es gab nicht wirklich eine Klasse, die bedrohlich auf mich wirkte. Squigtreiba, Magus (Opfer), Barbaren, Choosen usw war kein Ding, das einzige was ein wenig Zeit brauchte war mehr der Schwarzork, aber der ging letztendlich auch immer down.
Sind so meine Erfahrungen, Weisser Löwe IMBA immo finde ich.......(vorrausgesetzt man setzt alles ein, was man hat und net nur Pet attack und Hacken perrt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Shrukan
Achja und /signed
Heiler nerven, wenn man die fast down hat und denn plupp....wieder 3 viertel volle HP...grrrrrrml.....


----------



## Lyx (14. September 2008)

Ich warte schon seid der zweiten Seite auf einen Mod der das Ganze hier beendet.


----------



## Allfatha (14. September 2008)

^^
Ja, bei dem sinngemäßen Inhalt deines Posts, kann ich das durchaus verstehen.
Viel Spaß dabei....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyx (14. September 2008)

Hättest dir mal die ersten Seiten und vorallem die darin befindlichen Beleidigungen gegenüber des TE durchgelesen dann würdest meinen Satz auch verstehen.


----------



## Stierex (14. September 2008)

Rodatsch2 schrieb:


> Joa warum, er hat doch recht. 35 Leute schreiben hier, wie schlecht er doch deutsch kann blablubb und nur ein einziger geht auf seine (ok schlecht verständliche) Frage ein.
> 
> Fragt man sich, wer nun ärmer is, der Typ mit der Knaller Rechtschreibung, oder die ganzen Pfeifen die sich auch noch darüber auslassen.
> 
> ...



Genau das Selbe habe ich auch eben beim Durchlesen gedacht. 
Wenn mal jemand nicht so gut deutsch kann,  na und!? Kein Problem, vielleicht ist  er ja auch noch nicht lange in Deutschland oder eventuell ist er auch aus einem anderen Land. Kein Problem.
Ich zumindestens konnte doch einiges aus dem Text lesen und mit etwas Phantasie sein Anliegen deuten.

Schlimm, dass soviele Leute sich nur lustig machen anstatt zu helfen. So sieht es leider auch im real-life aus. Der eine Schwache wird von der großen Meute immer blöd angemacht, wegen jedem noch so beschissenen kleinen Fehler.

Nehmt Euch bitte mal zusammen! 
Helfen anstatt zu lästern. 
Wenn mal einer lästert .... ok, aber müssen dann noch 20-30 folgen? Nachaffen ist echt nichts Besonderes!

Gruß ... Stierex


----------



## extecy (14. September 2008)

also ich finde das ranged dd immer noch auf dem schlachfeld einen großen vorteil weil die tanks vorne umgeklopt werden .....
aber ads liegt wohl nach wie vor dadran das heiler klassen ungern gespielt werden und es teils zuwenig gibt 
ich war mit dem tank nicht annähernd so gut um bg in den stats mit dem tank als ich einen heiler gezockt habe 

aber da ich fest davon überzeugt bin das es feste gruppen geben wird die im ts zusammen rvr und bg machen werden wird immer ein zwei heiler dabei sein

fazit 
willst du solo als tank auf schlachtfeld ? lass es lieber wenn du nicht hart genug dafür bist


----------



## Rickrolled (14. September 2008)

Kann WoW nur gut tun, dass Blizz sich nicht mehr auf seinen lorbeeren ausruhen kann!


ich bin froh das WoW/Blizzard endlich mal ernste konkkurenz bekommt... dürch WAR/mythic und EA, die Mythic geschluckt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
WAR ist ein sehr gutes mainstream fähiges RvR-mmorpg. 
Mythic hat sich WoW-BC als messlatte gesetzt, laut Mark Jacobs(mythic) im MTV Blog.

Platz 2. Hinter WoW sollte ein happen sein, wenn GOA das Spiel in Europa ordenlich zum laufen bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAR erlebt grade ein ziemlich Hype dürch die begeisterten Open BETA spieler.

da kommt was grossen, wie gross es wird, wird sich zeigen... wie der RvR-Content gegen Karotte am Stock Content ankommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das wird Blizzard auch wissen, hat sicher Gründe warum die grade 2 Neue Wotlk BETA-Server aufgemacht haben und mit BETA keys um sich werfen.


WAR is Coming, im wahrstensinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predator8000 (14. September 2008)

Noch immer nicht zu? -_-


----------



## Maxell10 (14. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ist War besser im PVP wie WOW mehr BG und so, oder ist es auch so öde wie wow ich habe schon lange kein bock mehr auf pve und pvp kannst wow in die tonne kicken^^.
> Sind die klassen im gleichgewicht im pvp oder sind da viele oberpowert ?
> ...



Wenn du Besoffen bist dann Solltest du deinen Rausch ausschlafen gehen (Würde ich zur deiner Frage dagen) .  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsóul (14. September 2008)

Also schon mal Sry an den TE, aber ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen das durch den Orkanizer laufen zu lassen.

Hi Leutä,

Is’ War bessa im PVP wie WOW mehr BG un’ so, oda is’s auch so öde wie wow ich hab scho’ lange kein bock mehr auf pve un’ pvp kannst wow in da tonne kick’n^^.
Sin’ da klass’n im gleichgewicht im pvp oda sin’ da viele oberpowert ? 
Hab’n da Nahkämpfa auch da arschkarte gezog’n im pvp wie WOW weil z.b ein kriega ohne heilung kann nix gruß mach’n hein hexa FERN DD kann alez umaheun ohne heila im Rück’n oda sin’ da Nah/FERN kampf kalss’n auch im pvp ausgeklich’n ?

Ich hab gehört War baut da Städä weita am anfang soll da hauptstadt kelin un’ dreckick sein un’ um so mehr erfolge da fraktion hat werd da stadt weitergebaut soll so schnell gehnwie in echt zeit also wenn da Gobboz sehr gut sin’ im pvp pve un’ dann hab ich gehört da halt da stadt gebaut wird is’ daz so ?



MfG


----------



## SirDamatadore (14. September 2008)

Es bleibt jetzt nur noch die Frage welche Spieler die Leute nicht in WAR haben wollen. Solche wie den TE oder solche die im Chat Rechtschreibfehler finden und diesen dann Stunden spamen.

Jeder hat mal eine "dunkle" Seite, habe ich auch aber jeder sollte wissen wann er es übertreibt und hier haben einige übertrieben.

Aber Super, das sich doch noch zwei Leute gefunden haben um den TE zu helfen.


----------



## Synefiere (14. September 2008)

Euch gehts schon noch gut oder?

Ich mein, dass er nicht gut (kein) Deutsch kann ist wohl offensichtlich.

Von einer Rechtschreib- ung Grammatikschwäche kann hier auch nicht die Rede sein.

Vielleicht ist er Ausländer und kann einfach nicht gut Deutsch und bemüht sich trotzdem sich in deutschen Communities rumzutreiben, damit er es lernt?

Aber das ist wohl typisch für die heutige Zeit, dass solche Schwächen voll und ganz zur allgemeinen Belustigung beitragen und nicht mehr ...

naja lassen wir das.

Zu WAR: Langzeit Erfahrungen, was balancing, RVR und das alles angeht wird sich wohl erst zeigen. Ich glaube kaum, dass es schon viele LVL 40er in der Beta gegeben hat, wo schon alle Spielinhalte implementiert waren, um hier ein fundiertes Argumentieren zu rechtfertigen.

Ich persönlich freue mich auf WAR und sehe eindeutig Verbesserungen gegenüber dem Primar WOW, wobei das UI u.a. sicherlich noch ein paar Verbesserungen braucht.


----------



## Dannie (13. Oktober 2008)

sry aber gegen den Post kommst du net an :




Blackzora schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ist War besser im PVP wie WOW mehr BG und so, oder ist es auch so öde wie wow ich habe schon lange kein bock mehr auf pve und pvp kannst wow in die tonne kicken^^.
> Sind die klassen im gleichgewicht im pvp oder sind da viele oberpowert ?
> ...


----------



## Immortalis (13. Oktober 2008)

ich fass es nicht...6 seiten zu so nem scheiß thread omg..-.-*


----------



## Lurgg (13. Oktober 2008)

shut up, go home

ich hasse diese threads sowas von

SuFu FTW!!!


----------



## Terratec (13. Oktober 2008)

Wie in WoW stirbt ein Nahkämpfer ohne Heilung. Allerdings ergeht es Tanks, Fernkämpfern, Zauberern genauso, wenn sie nicht geheilt werden. Auf die Frage über die Langzeitmotivation kann ich dir leider noch keine richtige Antwort geben, allerdings wurdes es mir bisher weder in Szenarien noch im Open RvR langweilig. Und ja Gilden und Städte wachsen mit den Spielern, bzw dem Server.
Auch möchte Ich mich mit dem Post hier für all diese Flames bzw den ganzen Spott gegen dich entschuldigen, aber manche Leute hier im Forum sind  im geistigen Niveau sogar noch tiefer gesunken, als sie es dir anhängen möchten....
Als langjähriger WoW-Spieler noch eine persönliche Meinung:
Hol dir WAR eher als WoW...WoW ist meines Erachtens nicht mehr auf die Spieler sondern auf das Geld zugeschnitten. Und wenn man mit diesen Gefühl spielt, leidet der Spaß ungemein; da es mir bei WAR noch nicht so ergangen ist, würde ich dir ans Herz legen dir Warhammer zu holen und in Zukunft auf solche Flames gar nicht erst einzugehen.


----------



## Murloc92 (13. Oktober 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Ist War besser im PVP wie WOW mehr BG und so, oder ist es auch so öde wie wow ich habe schon lange kein bock mehr auf pve und pvp kannst wow in die tonne kicken^^.
> Sind die klassen im gleichgewicht im pvp oder sind da viele oberpowert ?
> ...




*Bitte spiel kein WAR oder sonst ein Online-Spiel in dem man mit anderen Leuten schreibt.* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Übersetzung:
_
Ist War im PvP besser als WoW? Oder ist es auch so öde wie WoW? Ich habe schon lange keine lust mehr auf PvE und PvP. (WoW kannst du meiner Meinung nach in die Tonne kloppen^^)
Sind die Karrieren im PvP ausbalanciert oder gibt es viele die IMBA sind?
Haben die Nahkämpfer die Arschkarte gezogen wie in WoW, weil z.b. ein Krieger ohne Heilung nichts kann wobei ein Hexer alles ohne Heilung kann. Oder sind die Nah-/Fernkampf Karrieren im PvP ausgeglichen?

Ich habe gehört in WAR werden die Hauptstädte aufgebaut, so dass sie am Anfang noch klein und dreckig sind und je mehr Erfolge die Fraktion hat wird sie weitergebaut. Soll so schnell wie in Echtzeit gehen, also wenn die Goblins sehr gut im PvP / PvE sind ihre Hauptstadt ausgebaut wird, ist das so?_


----------



## kekei (13. Oktober 2008)

hab gerade erst diesen wunderbaren thread gefunden und bin völlig baff *_*
habe zwar nach seite 2 aufgegeben doch insgesammt recht unterhaltsam das ganze~

trotzdem müsst ihr nich' alle auf ihm rumhack'n!
wir orkz sprech’n nunmal so...problem? 
ich selba schreibe seit gerauma zeit am pc nurnoch klein, flamed ihr mich deshalb auch ?;D
beim genau’r’n les’n konnte ich sogar fast direkt herausles’n waz er will (wow sei dank)
un’ ich hätte ihm auch direkt geholf’n!
...ich denk aba sicha da auf eina diesa 6 seit’n auch waz sinnvollez un’ hilfreichez dabei stand un’ da ich eh noch nich’ so viel w.a.r erfahrung hab halte ich mich auz dies’m thema erstmal rauz...

Mfg. Waaagh!


----------



## n e X (13. Oktober 2008)

deutsche Sprache ... schwere Sprache ... 
Am besten wäre es wirklich, Leute wie dich gäbe es gar nicht. Zumindest nicht was Zocken betrifft ... und WAR schon gar nicht.
1. Schreibst du grauenhaft
2. Wurde dies alles schon beantwortet ... nicht nur einmal .. nein, auch nicht zweimal .. es muss wirklich schon hundertmal gewesen sein.
3. Wie wäre es, wenn du mal etwas langsamer tippst? Vielleicht bist du ja gar nicht so unterbewandert in deiner Nationalsprache und warst einfach nur absolut faul? Mal Gedanken gemacht, dass das, was  
    du da schreibst andere lesen müssen/sollen um dir zu helfen? Da wäre es doch wirklich angebracht, wenn du wenigstens verständlich schreibst um auch Antworten zu erhalten.


----------



## n e X (13. Oktober 2008)

deutsche Sprache ... schwere Sprache ... 
Am besten wäre es wirklich, Leute wie dich gäbe es gar nicht. Zumindest nicht was Zocken betrifft ... und WAR schon gar nicht.
1. Schreibst du grauenhaft
2. Wurde dies alles schon beantwortet ... nicht nur einmal .. nein, auch nicht zweimal .. es muss wirklich schon hundertmal gewesen sein.
3. Wie wäre es, wenn du mal etwas langsamer tippst? Vielleicht bist du ja gar nicht so unterbewandert in deiner Nationalsprache und warst einfach nur absolut faul? Mal Gedanken gemacht, dass das, was  
    du da schreibst andere lesen müssen/sollen um dir zu helfen? Da wäre es doch wirklich angebracht, wenn du wenigstens verständlich schreibst um auch Antworten zu erhalten.


----------



## Terratec (13. Oktober 2008)

n schrieb:


> deutsche Sprache ... schwere Sprache ...
> Am besten wäre es wirklich, Leute wie dich gäbe es gar nicht. Zumindest nicht was Zocken betrifft ... und WAR schon gar nicht.
> 1. Schreibst du grauenhaft
> 2. Wurde dies alles schon beantwortet ... nicht nur einmal .. nein, auch nicht zweimal .. es muss wirklich schon hundertmal gewesen sein.
> ...


Es *ist nicht seine Nationalsprache?*Bevor man solche Antworten verfasst sollte man den ganzen Thread lesen....
Wie wäre es aber wenn du dir den Text durchliest und dir eine Antwort überlegst; das war jetzt an deinen dritten Punkt gerichtet.


----------



## Siegwald (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich stimme N e x über mir zu, 90% der Personen die hier gepostet haben dürfte es wirklich nicht geben und der über mir, den könnt ihr gleich mitnehmen.

Das ist typisch Deutschland, lieber meckern anstatt zu versuchen etwas zu verstehen und wenn man es nicht rallt, einfach mal Nachfragen, aber nein, der Dumme dumme Deutsche
zieht sich wieder die Unterhose über den Kopf.


mfg


----------



## Gikridon (13. Oktober 2008)

Blackzora schreibt immer i-welche komischen Threads o0


----------



## Meriane (13. Oktober 2008)

Der Thread ist genau einen Monat alt ^^ Ich glaub das hat sich schon erledigt...


----------



## Streuneralex (13. Oktober 2008)

Bitte macht das Buffed-WAR-Forum nicht zu einem zweiten Offizielen-WOW-Forum !!!

Der Thread-Ersteller hat vielleicht eine Schreibschwäche. 

Ich hab auch kaum was verstanden, aber ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen ihn deswegen verbal abzuwatschen.

Bitte bleibt auf WAR-Niveau.

Grüsse


----------



## siglo xx (13. Oktober 2008)

Streuneralex schrieb:


> Bitte macht das Buffed-WAR-Forum nicht zu einem zweiten Offizielen-WOW-Forum !!!
> 
> Der Thread-Ersteller hat vielleicht eine Schreibschwäche.
> 
> ...



Kann ich nur zustimmen - trotzdem:
Arschlöcher gibt's auch in WAR, wie dieser Thread eindrucksvoll beweist.


----------



## Priest@PVP (13. Oktober 2008)

WoWDokta schrieb:


> Hört auf ihn zu zu flamen und geht wieder in eure dreckigen Ecken zurück... seit ihr nur da um leute zu beflamen ..??
> Da fällt mir nichts mehr ein ...
> 
> mfg der dokta



wozu gibt es so Leute wie dich?


----------



## EliteOrk (13. Oktober 2008)

Um es mal zusammenzufassen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Priest@PVP (13. Oktober 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Jo sorry hätte auch anderst können^^.
> Ich wollte noch Fragen wann Warhammer Online den rauskommt ?
> habe mitbekommen am 15, das hieß es kommt am Montag raus ist das so?.
> 
> ...



öhm noch was wir sind hier auf Buffed.de DE !!!!!!!!!! verstehste DE = Deutsch hier schreibt man Deutsch und liest man Deutsch 

nicht vergessen DeDeDeDeDeDeDeDeDeDeDeDeDeDe = Deutsch 

mfg Priest@PVP


----------



## schmand (13. Oktober 2008)

RaVEaeL schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du uns mit diesem Threat sagen willst..?!




War das wirklich eine Bedrohung seitens des TE ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## clickrush (14. Oktober 2008)

meine fresse sind das peinliche leute, die einen poster zuflamen und auslachen, nur weil sein deutsch nicht gut ist.

ich hoffe ich lern nie einen von euch kennen.

unglaublich...


@TE PVP in WAR ist etwas ganz anderes in WoW. du hast mit manchen karrieren keine chance gegen andere. doch das ist wichtig, da alles aufs gruppenspiel ausgelegt ist. und ich kann immerhin behaupten, dass es riesig spass macht wenn du eine gute gruppe findest!


----------



## etmundi (14. Oktober 2008)

EliteOrk schrieb:


> Um es mal zusammenzufassen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, hier geht es nicht um Rechtschreibflames.
Hier geht es um die Ausdrucksweise des TE:

"Der Thread-Ersteller hat vielleicht eine Schreibschwäche". 


Nein hat er nicht, wie man unschwer an seinen anderen 
Postings erkenn kann.


----------



## Azddel (14. Oktober 2008)

Priest@PVP schrieb:


> öhm noch was wir sind hier auf Buffed.de DE !!!!!!!!!! verstehste DE = Deutsch hier schreibt man Deutsch und liest man Deutsch
> 
> nicht vergessen DeDeDeDeDeDeDeDeDeDeDeDeDeDe = Deutsch
> 
> mfg Priest@PVP



Grüß die Kameraden von der NPD im Landtag recht schön.
Ich kotz hier so lange in die Pleiße...

Naja, was will man von Dresdnern auch erwarten...


----------

